# Chameleon dinner time



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

Me and the OH were just talking about the new set up we will be having with all the snakes, beardies cresties and a chammy. But wwhen we got to talking, we got on the matter o ffood, now we know what all the other reptiles eat but i thought it would be best to ask you people who actully know what's best.

Do chameleons eat any greens? Or do they just eat locusts etc and you have to sprinkle the calcium on the bugs??

Again, any help appreciates, thanks.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Some chams will nibble the viv plants apparently (not seen mine do it) but don't eat chopped greens or fruit like other lizards can. I feed mine on a mixture of gut-loaded crickets and locusts dusted in Nutrobal, and then wax worms for treats. Moisture comes in the form of licking droplets from the plants in the viv after spraying, but again I haven't actually seen mine do that.
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info. So worms for treats  and dust locust and crickets. Another issue i was going to mention which you brought up. Spraying the viv, would twice a day be enough, like one first thing in the morning and another mid afternoon? Also do you use one of those little spray bottle things you can get at garden centre's??


----------



## animallover1 (Oct 7, 2008)

i heard that sprayin should be done several times a day unless u got a automatcic sprinkler system


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a 4x2x2 aluminium mesh viv, and fine mist spray it with a standard 99p spray bottle from Homebase about 3 times a day. If your viv is more of a solid viv with vents it may not need quite so much spraying as a mesh viv? Obviously with the full mesh viv the moisture evaporates more quickly.
I always use pre-boiled water too and try to spray warm water; my new cham is very good and seems to quite enjoy the misting.
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

diverfi said:


> I have a 4x2x2 aluminium mesh viv, and fine mist spray it with a standard 99p spray bottle from Homebase about 3 times a day. If your viv is more of a solid viv with vents it may not need quite so much spraying as a mesh viv? Obviously with the full mesh viv the moisture evaporates more quickly.
> I always use pre-boiled water too and try to spray warm water; my new cham is very good and seems to quite enjoy the misting.
> Fi


Well since he's a baby we have a small glass viv for him, so twice a day would be enough in there? But when he gets bigger we have a much larger flex, so in there 3 or 4 times?
Boil the water, never thought of that, obviously not spray him with boiling water but warm. That's a good idea. Thanks fi


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

most dont eat them till adult from what i gather..yemen is dry..sometimes not raining for months and months at a time so the yemen gets most of there moisture from plants and stuff in the wild.iv offered mine fruit and veg..when it was shedding it did have a nibble of a apple slice..it was so funny watching him trying to chew the slice..lol..but yer as long as your feeding him with locust dust with calcium powder and u mist 2x a day he wont need greens.offer him the greens tho no harm in trying.

info from here - Chameleon's Owners Manual - Other Food Items

*Vegetation:*
Romaine lettuce
Escarole
Collard greens
Dandelion leaves
Bok Choy
Kale
Mustard greens
Carrots
Sweet Potato
Squash
*Fruit:*
Any citrus fruit (except lemons, as they are to bitter!)
Apples/peaches (not the seeds!)
Blueberries
Prickly pear cactus
Mango 


*Food item tips:*

If it's not on the previous list, research it before you feed it to your chameleon. Things like peaches, apricots, spinach etc. have toxic portions to them.


Most grocery stores have discount sections/shelves for old produce. Here you can find mangos, prickly pears and cantaloupe, grapefruit to mention a few for a under $1 making it very affordable to feed your insects properly.


Your chameleon will not eat a "piece" of fruit, as they do not really "chew". Offer pureed fruit or baby food in the following varieties: blueberries, apples.


Never offer your chameleon canned/jarred fruits with added sugar or spices!


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Twice a day in a small glass viv is fine; that's what I used to do with my exoterra, but have to do more now with the large mesh viv. I bought my viv from the USA and paid to courier it to the UK as I don't particularly like the look of flexariums. Very pleased with the set up now:-








Viv bought from LLReptiles.com. Very quick to ship, no import duties as they marked it as a gift, cost $80, plus $65 shipping. 
Hope this helps,
Fi


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

evoluanx said:


> Well since he's a baby we have a small glass viv for him, so twice a day would be enough in there? But when he gets bigger we have a much larger flex, so in there 3 or 4 times?
> Boil the water, never thought of that, obviously not spray him with boiling water but warm. That's a good idea. Thanks fi


 iv just been serching on here for 15mins trying to find out this bit i red few weeks back..i rember it sahttp://webhome.idirect.com/~chameleon/owners/index.html ying "when you mist make sure the water drys out with in 2hours" cant seem to find thew paragraph now :devil:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

diverfi said:


> Twice a day in a small glass viv is fine; that's what I used to do with my exoterra, but have to do more now with the large mesh viv. I bought my viv from the USA and paid to courier it to the UK as I don't particularly like the look of flexariums. Very pleased with the set up now:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that viv is the nuts..great choice of plants.theres nothing u could do better now..thats perfect in my eyes :notworthy:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> that viv is the nuts..great choice of plants.theres nothing u could do better now..thats perfect in my eyes :notworthy:


Thank you! :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Are those plants at the bottom potted??? That set up looks awsome Thanks for all the info you two, i mean need to tag this thread so i can look back at it.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, all the plants are potted. Bought from garden centres, thoroughly washed and repotted into organic compost to about 2" below the top of the pot, then washed green pebbles placed in top 2" to stop any soil from being ingested by cham. Also helps retain moisture in the soil given the warmth in the viv. If you want a list of safe plants, let me know and I will PM it to you.
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Thanks i may do that yea, i just dont know if i will have the time clean it as yours is. But are fake flowers/plants ok for it too, i have a few for it atm, and getting more at the Portsmouth show.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Fake plants are fine; I just decided I wanted a more natural look and something for either the cham or the crix to munch on too. Cleaning is definitely a bit more complex, but I'm not working at the moment so it's easy enough for me! Will PM you the "safe" list just in case you decide to use some real plants.
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

diverfi said:


> Fake plants are fine; I just decided I wanted a more natural look and something for either the cham or the crix to munch on too. Cleaning is definitely a bit more complex, but I'm not working at the moment so it's easy enough for me! Will PM you the "safe" list just in case you decide to use some real plants.
> Fi


Please do, could i add both of you to my friends list so i can PM with any enquiries i have regarding the chams, you 2 seem to know your stuff.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert, just picked up a lot of info from spending WAY to much time on this forum!!! Both Macrojunkie and I are newbies too, but have researched a lot.
By all means add me to your list and I will happily help if I can. :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

diverfi said:


> I'm by no means an expert, just picked up a lot of info from spending WAY to much time on this forum!!!. :2thumb:
> Fi


 snap :whistling2:


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

You still have more experience than I do


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

evoluanx said:


> You still have more experience than I do


 have u joined chameleon forum>?


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

No? Is it a different site or is it linked through here??


----------



## marie2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow luving the viv, what plants do you have in there?


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

marie2008 said:


> wow luving the viv, what plants do you have in there?


I've put in a Dracaena (dragon tree), Boston Fern, Bougainvillea, Coleus and Areca Palm... there are loads you can use. I had a couple of lavenders too, but ran out of room for them! Will PM you the list.
Fi


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Another question that has just entered my mind. How often do you feed Chameleons??


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

All my Yemens love Dandelion leaves. You only have to wave a leaf at one of my females and she comes down for it - she pigs out on it and doesnt go back up her branches again till its all gone!!


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

diverfi said:


> Some chams will nibble the viv plants apparently (not seen mine do it) but don't eat chopped greens or fruit like other lizards can. I feed mine on a mixture of gut-loaded crickets and locusts dusted in Nutrobal, and then wax worms for treats. Moisture comes in the form of licking droplets from the plants in the viv after spraying, but again I haven't actually seen mine do that.
> Fi


 
my chams eat greens every other day and love them! in-fact when i hold some greens up and a locust up at the same time all my chams take the greens first! there not dehydrated either b4 anybody say this as they are misted heavily twice sometimes three times a day everyday:2thumb:


----------

